# Update on center fire at night



## rotty

Spent most of my day yesterday driving in my truck driving (2hrs each way) or sitting in on meetings in Lansing at the DNRC meeting. 
This was my 1st time attending one of these, and I have to say, it was well ran. The commission listened and asked questions, the covered a lot of issues, deer, turkey, fish and more. 
I was there as a representative for Michigan Predator Hunters for Centerfire at Night along with Merle, Paul Cianciolo and Robert Shultz.
I am happy to say that the commission unanimously voted to amend the proposal for center fire at night to include up to 6.5 caliber and eliminated the proposed restrictions on optics and lights. 
What that means is, the restrictions suggested (.229 caliber, no lights, no night vision below 2nd generation and no thermal) were removed and the proposal should be voted on early next month. 
The MPHFCAN group has been doing a great job, presents themselves professionally, and with logical fact based information for our cause. 
Also present were representatives from MUCC, MTPCA and others that voiced there support for this proposal amendment that was adopted.
Good job by all, it was nice to see the process 1st hand and being part of making decisions to help make us be able to more humanely, effectively and safely harvest predators.


----------



## fowlme

Thank you for the update. and thank you and all that was able to take the time to go to the meeting .


----------



## bigfishcatcher3

Thank you to everyone working towards this. Much appreciated.


----------



## tsb3

Ditto. Thanks Rotty and to all that have been working on this.


----------



## fr3db3ar

It's been a lot of work but we have a few dedicated individuals that have really put forth the effort to follow this through to the end. It's looking good. Now if my stamp would just come through


----------



## fowlme

Is it the DNR that will be voting on this early next month? then if they vote in favor of it, then it will be signed into regulations at that time? sorry if this seems like a dumb question.


----------



## doggk9

It's the Natural Resources Commissioners that will vote. If passed it could and probably will take immediate effect just the year round Coyote season.


----------



## fowlme

Thank you .


----------



## Luv2hunteup

rotty said:


> Spent most of my day yesterday driving in my truck driving (2hrs each way) or sitting in on meetings in Lansing at the DNRC meeting.
> This was my 1st time attending one of these, and I have to say, it was well ran. The commission listened and asked questions, the covered a lot of issues, deer, turkey, fish and more.
> I was there as a representative for Michigan Predator Hunters for Centerfire at Night along with Merle, Paul Cianciolo and Robert Shultz.
> I am happy to say that the commission unanimously voted to amend the proposal for center fire at night to include up to 6.5 caliber and eliminated the proposed restrictions on optics and lights.
> What that means is, the restrictions suggested (.229 caliber, no lights, no night vision below 2nd generation and no thermal) were removed and the proposal should be voted on early next month.
> The MPHFCAN group has been doing a great job, presents themselves professionally, and with logical fact based information for our cause.
> Also present were representatives from MUCC, MTPCA and others that voiced there support for this proposal amendment that was adopted.
> Good job by all, it was nice to see the process 1st hand and being part of making decisions to help make us be able to more humanely, effectively and safely harvest predators.


Do you mean up to 6.5mm? 6.5 caliber is less the 1/2 the size of a 17 caliber or less than 1/3 the size of a 22 caliber bullet. That would be like throwing a grain of course sand.


----------



## dead short

Luv2hunteup said:


> Do you mean up to 6.5mm? 6.5 caliber is less the 1/2 the size of a 17 caliber or less than 1/3 the size of a 22 caliber bullet. That would be like throwing a grain of course sand.


Pretty sure it's referring to 6.5mm. A .30 cal rifle is 7.62 mm. A 7mm rifle is .284, and a 6.5mm rifle is .25 inches.


----------



## rotty

dead short said:


> Pretty sure it's referring to 6.5mm. A .30 cal rifle is 7.62 mm. A 7mm rifle is .284, and a 6.5mm rifle is .25 inches.


6.5 caliber bullets are .264 diameter, for example 6.5 grendel, 6.5 creedmore, .260 remington


----------



## dead short

rotty said:


> 6.5 caliber bullets are .264 diameter, for example 6.5 grendel, 6.5 creedmore, .260 remington


And see....that's what happens when you use yahoo to do a metric to english conversion.....wasn't even thinking about the 6.5 being the measure between the lands and not the grooves....


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Good. I'm glad they dropped the .223 and below. My R25 .243 is pretty happy now.


----------



## Fishman95

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Good. I'm glad they dropped the .223 and below. My R25 .243 is pretty happy now.


I feared that they would allow bullets bigger than 22. Now I have no excuse not to build an AR-10. My wallet is not happy.


----------



## Blueboy05

rotty said:


> Spent most of my day yesterday driving in my truck driving (2hrs each way) or sitting in on meetings in Lansing at the DNRC meeting.
> This was my 1st time attending one of these, and I have to say, it was well ran. The commission listened and asked questions, the covered a lot of issues, deer, turkey, fish and more.
> I was there as a representative for Michigan Predator Hunters for Centerfire at Night along with Merle, Paul Cianciolo and Robert Shultz.
> I am happy to say that the commission unanimously voted to amend the proposal for center fire at night to include up to 6.5 caliber and eliminated the proposed restrictions on optics and lights.
> What that means is, the restrictions suggested (.229 caliber, no lights, no night vision below 2nd generation and no thermal) were removed and the proposal should be voted on early next month.
> The MPHFCAN group has been doing a great job, presents themselves professionally, and with logical fact based information for our cause.
> Also present were representatives from MUCC, MTPCA and others that voiced there support for this proposal amendment that was adopted.
> Good job by all, it was nice to see the process 1st hand and being part of making decisions to help make us be able to more humanely, effectively and safely harvest predators.


Many thanks to all of you taking your time to help all of us!


----------



## varminthunter

Awesome cant wait!


----------



## hbpirates10

So by reading the comments .223 is not in the future proposal it will have to be bigger than .29 caliber?


----------



## doggk9

No. It is supposed to be 6.5 (Grendel) and smaller. There is much confusion due to the wording that still needs to be sorted, but that is the intent.


----------



## Buddwiser

Thanks to Rotty and all those who worked so hard for this.


----------



## 10x25mm

The NRC has scheduled a final vote on 'Centerfire at Night' at their Thursday, 08 December meeting. Agenda with approximate times here:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dn...r_542694_7.pdf

Still haven't found the exact current language of Wildlife Conservation Order Amendment No. 11 of 2016 which will be voted on. Michigan Predator Hunters for Centerfire at Night would probably appreciate some support at this meeting. The DNR Wildlife Division seems somewhat diffident on this Amendment and the NRC might need some encouragement from the public.


----------



## Brian Berg

Awesome! Thanks for the energy you put into it. Its great news for hunters, not so good for yotes. lol


----------



## doggk9

Anybody who would like to attend is welcome. We will be there again as well.


----------



## 10x25mm

*Tomorrow*

The Natural Resources Commission plans to vote on Wildlife Conservation Order Amendment No. 11 of 2016 at their meeting to be held tomorrow at the Lansing Center, 333 East Michigan Avenue in Lansing Michigan. Three blocks east of the Capitol, between the Grand River (the watercourse, not the Avenue) and North Cedar Street.

Agenda with approximate times here:

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dn...r_542694_7.pdf

Michigan Predator Hunters for Centerfire at Night would probably appreciate some support at this meeting. The DNR Wildlife Division seems somewhat diffident on this Amendment and the NRC might need some encouragement from the public. There is also the lingering question of the exact language used to limit allowed cartridges.


----------



## DeereGuy

Gang the vote as you know takes place this afternoon...you can view the live MUCC feed at this link.
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/natural-resources-commission-meetings

I want to take a moment to mention that "birdyshooter" has been a huge help with this. He has been to every meeting since February and has put in many hours in research in support of this. Make sure to give him a thanks.

In addition I would also like to mention a few organizations that help support this.
NRA
MUCC and it affiliates
MTPCA
UPSA and it affiliates

When I first started this I was told it would never get done...and now look at where we are today. Again....without the help of everyone we would not be here....Thanks again to all!
Bob Abbott


----------



## Sisdidicko

When will we find out the news


----------



## varminthunter

sounds like good to go centerfire at night up to .269 caliber. In the deer shotgun zone is private land only.


----------



## SHANK

Apparently it's on Michigan Predator Hunters for Centerfire at Night...passed!


----------



## setterman

SHANK said:


> Apparently it's on Michigan Predator Hunters for Centerfire at Night...passed!


Heck yea!!!
Thanks to everyone that helped make this happen.


----------



## Fishman95

SHANK said:


> Apparently it's on Michigan Predator Hunters for Centerfire at Night...passed!


And no rec areas and state parks above the line either, only state land and private.


----------



## williewater99

Thanks to all that put in the hard work!


----------



## nick 74

Thanks for your work on all this! I honestly may still stick with my .17 wsm tho. Seems like I call more fox than yotes. When does it take affect?


----------



## Brian Berg

Awesome! Thanks to everyone who put time into this!


----------



## doggk9

.269 Caliber and below on private land only in the shotgun zone. Above the rifle line it is .269 Caliber and below on private and state excluding state parks and recreational areas. There are no optic restrictions either. 

Everything else remains the same. Nothing changed for shotguns or rimfire rifles.


----------



## fowlme

All involved to make this happen deserve a round of applause . great work and Thank you. were there any restrictions? light, type of gun? I seen caliber restriction just wondering action type.


----------



## doggk9

Takes effect tomorrow. I'm assuming that they wanted time to put a press release together and inform LEOs first.


----------



## nick 74

doggk9 said:


> Takes effect tomorrow. I'm assuming that they wanted time to put a press release together and inform LEOs first.


Fantastic!


----------



## Filthyoter

doggk9 said:


> Takes effect tomorrow. I'm assuming that they wanted time to put a press release together and inform LEOs first.


Does this include taking fox with centerfires at night ? During their season that is.


----------



## kotimaki

A BIG thanks goes out to those who were instrumental in getting this started and passed!!


----------



## gooseman

Super exciting!! Great work guys. Let's just all make sure we are smart about this and don't give our governing body any remorse for their decision.


----------



## doggk9

Fox, Coyote, opossum and ****. Please do not shoot them out of trees if it is not specifically mentioned. The last thing we need is an incident after getting it passed.


----------

